# MAC Lip Varnish swatches



## Juneplum (Sep 22, 2006)

Without lipliner on C6 Studio Fix/NC45 SF fluid coloring.













The texture is GREAT! Definitely a liquid lipstick..  It's thicker than lipglass, but creamy like a lipstick..A little sticky but not unbearable and I lovvve the glossiness! . It has the doe foot applicator like the lipglasses..I can't WAIT for these to be launched!


----------



## annrose (Sep 27, 2006)

*MAC Lip Varnish pictures/swatches (4 shades)*

These are taken in a bit of daylight with flash. A little less yellow IRL.

L-R or T-B:
Hard Coral - Bright Coral
Cute Yet Sexy - Neutral peachy pink with pink pearlized pigments
Topper - Warm ginger brown
Warning! - Deep brick red


----------



## lara (Oct 10, 2006)

Pink Patina on unlined lips.


----------



## k_im (Oct 14, 2006)

*Cute Yet Sexy*


I wanted to get Pink Patina today, but I spent too much on a CHI and other various purchases so it'll have to wait.


----------



## antirazor (Oct 17, 2006)

*warning! on NC30*














forgive the SLOPPY application. taken in natural, morning light, with brick lipliner. the color is actually deeper in person. the direct sunlight washed it out a little like a flash would, but not as badly, IMHO.

also, warning! goes on just as glossy as the other lip varnishes. I actually wore this to school the day I took these pictures so it had been on for maybe an hour already and had started to set.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 17, 2006)

Cute Yet Sexy on an NC42 w/ pigmented lips...


----------



## antirazor (Oct 18, 2006)

*bronze and brazen on NC30*










unlined, in natural, indirect light.


----------



## antirazor (Oct 18, 2006)

*polish me pink on NC30*










unlined, in natural, indirect light.

excuse the flaky skin. XC grrross. I just started using proactiv and it's drying me out like no one's business.


----------



## eco (Oct 20, 2006)

*speed demon*

here is Speed Demon on nw20 coloring:




a swatch without flash (L-R: deep in love l/s, speed demon varnish, overdone l/s, dark side l/s)




and the same swatch with flash:


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 23, 2006)

*Cute yet sexy*

With flash:





No flash:


----------



## mspiggy (Oct 24, 2006)

Warning looks darker in real life. The flash seems to lighten the red.


----------



## Risser (Oct 25, 2006)

*I love Lip Varnish!!!*

*Polish Me Pink*


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 28, 2006)

Topper, unlined, on NC42


----------

